# Cost of fixing oil leak



## Fermion (Nov 29, 2005)

Found a used car I would like to purchase, 1997 200SX w/94,000, but it does have an oil leak. The bottom of the oil pan and the bell housing is wet with oil, and a few drops fell after parking the car.

I know it may not be anything major, but I could not see where it was coming from on the spot.

What would be the worst-case-scenario in this case? What gasket or seal would cost the most and what would require the most labor? 
I am also wondering what types of oil leaks would be fixable by a competent amatuer or is a mechanic needed?

Thx alot!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its most likely the front main seal, there is a sticky in the ga16de section. its a 7 dollar seal and a few hours of work


----------



## Fermion (Nov 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> its most likely the front main seal, there is a sticky in the ga16de section. its a 7 dollar seal and a few hours of work


 Good news, I assume from your response that its not that hard of a job? Do the axles need to be removed? I am proficient at the electronics, and non-engine stuff like the radiator, alternator... but have never come close to touching a engine or transmission/clutch.

Also, hypothetically, what would be the worse thing to have leaking? A rear seal maybe?

edit- ill go look at the sticky now


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

A rear seal would be a PITA, and it kinda sounds like it is, if there is oil on the transmission bell housing.

If it is a front seal, no big deal. You won't have to remove any axles. Yes, the sticky helps :thumbup:


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Fermion said:


> Found a used car I would like to purchase, 1997 200SX w/94,000, but it does have an oil leak. The bottom of the oil pan and the bell housing is wet with oil, and a few drops fell after parking the car.
> 
> I know it may not be anything major, but I could not see where it was coming from on the spot.
> 
> ...


List of potential leaks when found on oil pan.

front crank seal
rear crank seal
timing cover
oil pan
transmission oil cooler hose blowing back onto pan
torque converter seal
trany input shaft seal
trany oil pump seal
oil sending unit
oil filter
oil drain plug washer
Since you have not climed under the car and got a good look these are the likely sources till you get a closer look to eliminate some. Problem with finding oil leakes is the air turbulance spreads the oil and makes it difficult to see its point of leak. The best way to prevent wasted time is to clean the engine well, let it dry completely then start it up and look for the leak. If it does not show after a few minutes drive around a few minutes. Try not to go over 40mph to prevent air turbulance as much as possible. Some leaks only occure when engine is hot so it may take some time to find. The front crank seal is the most common, followed by oil sending unit. Sometimes the last person to change the oil was just sloppy!


----------

